# Single Shot Varmint



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm looking for a low end varmint rifle. I want the best accuracy I can get for the lowest price. I've looked at H&R's and Rossi's...are there any other brands that have a similar selection? I'm going with a .204 .223 or 22-250 depending upon whats available in that particular rifle. What can I expect as far as 100 yard accuracy from one of these and which particular model would be best. Any other information and specifics would be great. Thanks guys


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd rule out the Rossi completely and right now. The H&R is pretty good for the money. As for anything else that would be better? Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

we have had 3 H&R rifles here, 243,223, 22mag. All 3 have had latching and ejector problems. They were all fairly accurate, but the 243 was unsafe to shoot, it wouldn't latch all the way and fall open. The 223 wouldn't eject the empty and the ejector sometime got in the way of closing the rifle. That's enough to convince me to never buy another.
Check the price of a Savage bolt action combo, there not that bad


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Savage also has a single shot rifle in 22 Hornet!!


----------



## spy231 (Feb 22, 2006)

Is there a reason you are wanting a single shot rifle or is it just b/c you think they are the only type in your price range? I have an encore and love my single shot. So I am not bashing single shot rifles when I say that a Savage Stevens can be had for a little more (I think you can get them around $250-300) and have a great little bolt action rifle. 
That would be my recomendation if you are not against a bolt action.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I just love the accuracy you can get with them and the simplicity..I'm also left handed so that plays a big factor. I might use my dads 7rimmed contender pistol and convert it over to a varmint gun. I'd use it as a pistol if I was of age for it but since I hunt with friends and alone a lot for varmints anyways thats a no go. It would be nice to get a decent used barrel on it and a bullberry stock.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I would look for a reasonable priced used bolt action and skip the single shot. Chances are if you buy a single shot now to save $ you will be wishing you bought a bolt action later.


----------

